# Legal Question



## gypc (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok.....I smoke alot for friends and family....What would I have to do to smoke for the public? I would really dig smokin on the weekends for people and make some cash also.......and maybe cater some.

Anyway, thanks

Brian


----------



## crewdawg52 (Oct 12, 2007)

First thing that comes to mind is a health certificate.  Call your local health department.  They should have the answers to any questions you have.  Good Luck!


----------



## gypc (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks........I didn't know who to call!


----------



## flagriller (Oct 12, 2007)

What dawg said. You will need to go to a one day class and take a test, they will issue a card. This will also allow you to purchase at commissaries. Also, you will need a business license.  Be prepared to have the Health Dept inspect your rig because you will need to comply with sanitation requirements.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 12, 2007)

Make sure you talk to the county health guys.......in some cases it is the agricultural dept............counties often have their own twists on the state regs.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 12, 2007)

what they said.  plus- most towns will not allow you to prepare food out of your own kitchen because it doesn't qualify under restaurant requirements-i.e. 3 basin sink,seperate doors for delivery & serving,sanitation, etc.  thats usually a local thing but there are different requirements for on site prep & service- just depends on your area. good luck w/ it bro.


----------



## gypc (Oct 12, 2007)

You guys are awesome......thanks


----------



## richtee (Oct 12, 2007)

Matter of fact, I can't even use a freezer at my home for storage...even tho it's a 950 Lb. commercial glass door model. $&^#% government.


----------



## bbqpitstop (Oct 22, 2007)

don't have time right now but remind me and I'll give you more tips.....for one..........if you're catering onsite at festivals events or private parties you are normally required to get a temporary food establishment permit.......in some counties anyway. In our county thats $106 per event...each and every time. This is with the primitive setup of three buspans, one for wash, one for rinse, one for sanitizing... then there's the igloo cooler with spout and a pot to catch the dirty water for a "handwash" station.

I found that if you outfit a truck with a three bay sink, a gray water tank, you can run under a "mobil" permit, this is what the cotton candy and funnel cake people use to do multiple gigs, and this permit is a mere 140 for the whole year no matter how many events you do. Much more economical. Business license is a cinch as a sole proprietor and normally about 40 dollars. Stationary on line, look up DBA (doing business as) certificate. 

Now for the IRS...........totally different story but you can call it a hobby up to a certain amount of income and still write off some expenses without getting hit with business taxes.....need a pro to check into that one though.

Got some advice for smoker and trailer transport too....anyone familiar with section 156 of the motor vehicle code? In New York it allows us to transport multiple smokers without having to register the trailers............kewl eh?


----------

